# Pipe yard pallet coffee table



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Had fun building this one. Made another one for a family member but used cedar so it wouldnt be sooo heavy. 









Welded up the frame. 1" square tubing









Heaviest wood I've seen in a while. Came from a gas pipe yard. Think its just oak. This is before it went thru the planer. 





























Changed the color of the paint on the frame. Stain is dark walnut.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like Knotty Alder how do you not know what Wood is. Where did you get it? Table looks Great Though

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that came pretty nice. Rustic with a modern flair.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Looks like Knotty Alder how do you not know what Wood is. Where did you get it? Table looks Great Though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Well Master, like I said it came from a pipe yard and was repurposed. I didn't go to Home Depot and pick it out....and no it's not knotty alder. Pretty positive it's just oak. I guess I could take it to a DR and do a DNA test. Just messin...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like 1 of like a 100 different types of oak to me. Lol


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Looks like 1 of like a 100 different types of oak to me. Lol


Exactly!! I'm not real big on species, as long as it looks right when finished I'm content. I'll keep my day job. Ha


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

OKIEhoma said:


> Well Master, like I said it came from a pipe yard and was repurposed. I didn't go to Home Depot and pick it out....and no it's not knotty alder. Pretty positive it's just oak. I guess I could take it to a DR and do a DNA test. Just messin...


Wow that's Awesome Home Depot sells Knotty Alder now. I bought some Purple Heart there yesterday LOL Just Messing look into it though I don't think it is

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

let me ask how many feet of steel is that? dimensaions of it? i have been toying with that idea for a table. have a neighbor thats a certified welder...


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> let me ask how many feet of steel is that? dimensaions of it? i have been toying with that idea for a table. have a neighbor thats a certified welder...


You'll need about 32 linear feet. This table is 26 x 48 x 20.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Wow that's Awesome Home Depot sells Knotty Alder now. I bought some Purple Heart there yesterday LOL Just Messing look into it though I don't think it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I really don't care enough to " look into it". Thanks though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sure wish I could see the picture(s) dang iPhone app sometimes... I bet it looks great though!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Sure wish I could see the picture(s) dang iPhone app sometimes... I bet it looks great though!
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


There there Tom. Try closing the app then go back to it. Sometimes helps.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Sure wish I could see the picture(s) dang iPhone app sometimes... I bet it looks great though!
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


Ha, thanks man. Ya my app does that sometimes.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

OKIEhoma said:


> Ha, thanks man. Ya my app does that sometimes.


I see em now. I actually could see them as soon as the page reloading with my post :smile:

Looks great. What's the next project?

ps. welcome to the forum, keep posting pics of works... we like pics :yes:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great looking table! Thanks for showing it.
Lee


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The table came out great. I really like that look. It is Oak (of some sort). You jumped in on the forum so fast, I didn't get a chance to give you my welcome...so, here it is...








 










 







.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> The table came out great. I really like that look. It is Oak (of some sort). You jumped in on the forum so fast, I didn't get a chance to give you my welcome...so, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I really appreciate the good words. I'm building a bathroom vanity right now. I'll post some pics later today.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Table looks great... 

Your oak looks real familiar to me. I acquired several feet of super heavy 8/4 oak from a guy who pulled it out of a trash can after a fireplace fire got out of hand and burned the mantle. pretty cool stuff.

How did you attach to the frame?


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

that is a nice table. it looks like it will hold 20 couples slow dancing on top of it :smile:

the stain makes it look really nice, and the color of the steel just "goes" with it. great piece.:thumbsup:
how did you attach the top to the frame?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Your table looks great. Don't sweat the guys giving you a hard time about the wood species. It's not always easy to be sure when the source is second hand.



OKIEhoma said:


> I guess I could take it to a DR and do a DNA test. Just messin...


I know you were just joking but your comment reminds me of a bit of trivia I read on an old woodworking book. It came as a surprise to me to read that wood cannot be identified by analyzing its chemical composition. So even the best of wood smiths may not always be too sure about what kind of wood a given sample is. Only its characteristics (and any background information, source, etc...) can be used to identify. Not that I doubt your assessment of yours being oak; I just thought that was an interesting bit of information.

Now, the book I'm deriving my information from is probably from the 60's or 70's or so. But, unless some new magical development has come along since then...


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

As for attaching the top I just drilled though the metal frame, then positioned the top where I wanted it. Marked the holes on the wood and pre-drilled the wood. I think I used 1/2" wood screws. Unfortunately, since that picture the wood has settled to its new environment and has gotten about a 1/4 narrower. But I guess that just gives it more character. Ha


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your table looks great. Don't sweat the guys giving you a hard time about the wood species. It's not always easy to be sure when the source is second hand.
> 
> I know you were just joking but your comment reminds me of a bit of trivia I read on an old woodworking book. It came as a surprise to me to read that wood cannot be identified by analyzing its chemical composition. So even the best of wood smiths may not always be too sure about what kind of wood a given sample is. Only its characteristics (and any background information, source, etc...) can be used to identify. Not that I doubt your assessment of yours being oak; I just thought that was an interesting bit of information.
> 
> Now, the book I'm deriving my information from is probably from the 60's or 70's or so. But, unless some new magical development has come along since then...


Thanks Steve, seems like a good group of guys in here. Glad to be here.


----------

